
Ask HN: What types of adds do you see? - itchyjunk
I was using a computer that wasn&#x27;t mine recently. I saw adds that was, to a degree, catered towards me (a student). Then I reformatted this laptop and another family members laptop, installed linux and changed some setting in the browsers. (because the computers had problems and I don&#x27;t have any windows keys to install legit versions). Now, I get adds for &quot;small business owner&quot; or &quot;startups&quot;. From Internet companies, hosting companies and other businesses that caters to them. 
So, I am just curious as to what type of adds HN sees.
Thanks.
======
pwg
None. I run NoScript and uBlock Origin and actively try to block any and all
ads.

~~~
Artemix
You came before me, so let me add two additional extensions, privacy badger
and umatrix.

